# ما هى المعادن الغير قابلة للصداء



## sameh_no_1 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجوا ايفادتى ما هى المواد الغير قابلة للصداء و هل يوجد من بينهم النيكل كروم ام لا 
وما هى المواد التى يمكن من خلالها ازالة الصداء ارجوا افادتى فى اول مشاركة لى و شكرا:11:​


----------



## mido111 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم يجب أن يكون سؤالك أدق من ذلك 
أكيد الستانلس ستيل هو غير قابل للصدأ لما يحتويه من نسب عالية من الكروم قد تصل إلى 30%
ولكن له أنواع أخرى
من ناحية أخرى لدينا عنصر معدني آخر رائع في هذه الخاصية ألا وهو الألمنيوم الذي يتميز بتكوين طبقة سطحية تمنع التأكسد
...........................................................................................................................................


----------



## أنس الميكانيكي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السؤال مو عيب


----------



## عمراياد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم لايوجد معدن غير قابل للصدأ ولكن هناك مقاومة للصدأ لكل معدن تختلف عن المعدن الاخر 
وهناك طرق وقاية للمعادن من الصدأ

فارجو ان تعرف مامعنى صدأ المعادن في البداية 

والموضوع التالي عن صدأ المعادن موضوع مبسط نقلته اليك من احد المواقع 
ارجو ان يفي بالغرض

صدأ (تآكل) المعادن و طرق مقاومته
(Corrosion and Protection)

http://up3.m5zn.com/showimage-3-2008-g169mx4s9bl.jpg


1. طبيعة الصدأ (التآكل)

يتآكل سطح المعادن الموجودة في حالة تفاعل كيميائي او كهروكيميائي مع الوسط الخارجي , و يسمى هذا التآكل بالصدأ.
و يسبب الصدأ خسائر جسيمة في الاقتصاد العالمي , تقدر بالميارات سنويا, اذ يدمر كمية ضخمة من المنشآت و الماكينات المعدنية. و لمقاومة الصدأ يجب معرفة اسبابه و الوسائل المجدية لمقاومته.
وهناك نوعان من الصدأ : الصدأ الكيميائي و الكهروكيميائي.

الصدأ الكيميائي : و يحدث بسبب تفاعل المعدن مع الغازات الجافة و السوائل العازلة دون ظهور تيار كهربائي.
مثل تأكسد صمامات العادم بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي و مواسير العادم و غرف الاحتراق بالمواقد و الوصلات الداخلية الميكانيكية في الافران و المحركات.

الصدأ الكهروكيميائي : و ينشأ نتيجة لظهور التيار الكهربائي نتيجة للتفاعل بين المعدن و الالكترونات المحيطة به : مثل صدأ حديد الزهر و غيرهما من السبائك في الجو الرطب و في الماء العذب و ماء البحر و الاحماض و القلويات و المحاليل الملحية و في الارض.

تتكون الشبكة البلورية للمعدن من ايونات موجبة الشحنة (كاتيونات) موجودة في اركان الشبكة البلورية و الالكترونات الحرة المتحركة في المعدن كله. و يمكن ان تنفصل الكاتيونات عن سطح المعدن و ان تنتقل الى الوسط المجاور – الالكتروليت . و يسمى فرق الجهد المتكون عند سطح تلامس المعدن مع الالكتروليت و هو الدال على ميل المعدن للذوبان بالجهد القطبي. و تتوقف قيمته اساسا على تركيب الالكتروليت.
و يحدد الجهد القطبي للمعادن تجريبيا بمقارنته بجهد الهيدروجين و هو المعتبر مساويا للصفر.
و المعادن تختلف بالجهد القطبي فهناك معادن سالبة الجهد و اخرى موجبة مقارنتا بقطب الهيدروجيني(الالكترود).
المعادن ذات الجهد الموجب (فوق صفر الهيدروجين) قابليتها للصدأ قليلة و المعادن ذات الجهد السالب (تحت صفر الهيدروجين) تكون اكثر قابلية للصدأ كلما كان جهدها سالب.

و المعادن النقية و السبائك الوحيدة الطور تقاوم الصدأ جيدا. اما السبائك التي تتكون بنيتها من عدة اطوار ذات جهود مختلفة فهي عبارة عن عمود كهربائي متناهي الصغر كثير الاقطاب, و لذا فهي سهلة الصدأ. و تكون الاجزاء المصنوعة من عدة مواد معدنية مختلفة الجهود عمودا كهربائيا متناهي في الصغر فيصبح المعدن المنخفض الجهد مصعدا anode , و يتاكل, في حين لا يتآكل المعدن ذو الجهد الاعلى لقيامه بدور المهبط cathode.
فعلا سبيل المثال عند تلامس الحديد مع الزنك (طلاء الحديد بالزنك) , يتاكل الزنك (اي هو الذي يحدث له صدأ) اي انه يكون المصعد anode في حين لا يتاكل الحديد لانه يكون مهبط cathode.
و في مثال اخر عند تلامس القصدير مع الحديد (طلاء الحديد بالقصدير) فان الحديد يتاكل
(اي يصدأ) يكون مصعد anode. اما القصدير فصبح مهبط و لا يتاكل.

و يمكن ان يكون المعدن ايجابيا او سلبيا بالنسبة لتأثير الوسط و تتحدد ايجابية المعدن بتآكله في وسط الصدأ كتآكل الحديد في وسط موكسد عند درجات الحرارة العالية.
في بعض من المعادن مثل الالمنيوم و الكروم عن حصول الاكسد تتكون طبقة من الاكاسيد تعمل على حماية المعدن من استمرارية التاكل.


2- انواع التآكل بالصدأ

يمكن تقسيم التآكل بالصدأ الى ثلاث مجموعات رئيسية : الصدأ المنتظم , و الصدأ المكاني و الصدأ بين البلوري.

- الصدأ المنتظم : و تبدو مظاهره في تآكل منتظم للمعدن على كل سطحه, و يحدث هذا النوع في المعادن او السبائك ذات البنية الوحيدة الطور (المعادن النقية, و المحاليل الصلبة و المركبات الكيميائية).

- الصدأ المكاني : و يتآكل اثناءه المعدن في اماكن متفرقة من السطح, و يلاحظ حدوث هذا النوع من الصدأ بالسبائك الكثيرة الاطوار ذات البنية الخشنة كما يحدث بالسبائك الوحيدة الطور و المعادن النقية عند تدمير الغلاف الواقي. و تسبب الخدوش و الحزوز السطحية صدأ مكاني, اذ تتكون في هذه الاماكن ظروف مناسبة لتكون الاعمدة الكهربائية المتناهية في الصغر.

- الصدأ بين البلوري : و يتميز بانتشار الصدأ على حدود الحبيبات grain boundaries, و يرجع السبب في ذلك الى ان جهد حدود الحبيبات اقل (مصعد) و جهد الحبيبات اعلى (مهبط). و هذا النوع من الصدأ هو اكثر الانواع خطوا لانه ينتشر في اعماق المعدن ولا يسبب اي تغير ملموس على السطح. و تتعرض لهذا النوع من الصدأ انواع الصلب النيكل-كرومية و سبائك الالمنيوم , و هي التي يمكن ان تفرز اطوارا منتشرة.

http://up3.m5zn.com/showimage-3-2008-rtnr8ij21s6.jpg

3- طرق حماية المعادن من الصدأ

تستعمل في الصناعة طرق مختلفة لحماية المصنوعات و المنشآت المعدنية مثل الجسور و ناطحات الساحب و السفن و غيرها، من الصدأ حسب اسباب حدوث الصدأ و ظروقه. و يمكن تقسيم كل طرق مقاومة الصدأ الى المجموعات التالية:

- و قاية المعادن من الصدأ باضافة عناصر سبيكية :
و تتلخص في اضافة عناصر الى السبيكة مثل الكروم و النيكل الى الفولاذ لتشكيل الستانليسستيل stainless steel و تمنع هذه العناصر الصدأ او تقلله.

- الاغلفة الاكسيدية :
و يحصل عليها على سطح الاجزاء المعدنية بالاكسدة او الفسفتة , و تقي المعدن من الصدأ بشكل جيد. و تجرى الاكسدة في عوامل مؤكسدة قوية مثل المحلول المائي لصودا كاوية او املاح اخرى. و طريقة الاكسدة عادةا تؤكسد المشغولات المصنوعة من الالمنيوم لان طبقة الاكسد في الالمنيوم تشكل مانع و حامي جيد من الصدأ بما يسمى عملية anodizing.
و تجرى الفسفتة في محاليل ساخنة من الفوسفاتات الحامضية للحديد و المنجنيز و تعتبر الطبقة ]الاكسيدية و الفوسفاتية قاعدة جدية للتشحيم الواقي و للطلاء و اعطاء الالوان للمنتجات.

- الوقاية بمعاملة الوسط الخارجي :
و تتلخص هذه الوقاية اما في ازالة المركبات الضارة التي تسبب الصدأ (كأن يزال الاكسجين من الماء لمنع الصدأ). او ان يضاف الى الماء عامل يقلل من فعاليته و هو الكروميك- بايكرومات البوتاسيوم K2Cr2O7 نسبته 0.5% . تستعمل هذه الطريقة في نظام التبريد بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي و يمنع هذا حدوث الصدأ عمليا.

- الوقاية بالطلاء بالمعادن :
و تستعمل على نطاق واسع في الصناعة و يجب ان نميز بين نوعين من انواع الوقاية – المهبطية و المصعدية.

عند الوقاية المهبطية :
يكون جهد معدن التغطية اعلى من جهد المعدن الاساسي . و شروط الوقاية ان تكون التغطية كثيفة غير مسامية. و يسبب و ينشأ عن عدم تحقق هذا الشرط (كحدوث خدوش مثلا) صدأ في هذه المناطق , اذ ان المعدن الاساسي (المحمي) يكون مصعدا في الازدواج الجلفاني المتكون و يتآكل.

الوقاية المصعدية :
و بها يكون جهد معدن التغطية اقل من جهد المعدن الاساسي . و تحمي التغطية المعدن كهروكيميائيا . اذ ان المعدن الاساسي سيقوم بدور المهبط عند تكون ازدواج جلفاني , و يقوم معدن التغطية بدور المصعد و يتآكل.
ومن التغطيات المهبطية للحديد و الصلب القصدير و الرصاص و النحاس و النيكل, و من التغطيات المصعدية الزنك و الالمنيوم و الكالسيوم و البوتاسيوم.
و تستعمل في الصناعة طرق مختلفة للتغطية بالمعدن كغمره في المعدن المنصهر و التغطية الجلفانية و التغطية الانتشارية و التغطية بالنثر و طريقة تكوين طبقة على سطح المعدن.
الطريقة الجلفانية للتغطية : و بها يعلق الجزء بصفة مهبط في حمام الكتروليتي من محلول مائي لأحد املاح المعدن المرسب. و الخواص الواقية للتغطية الجلفانية جيدة في حين انها بسيطة التكنولوجيا.
التغطية الانتشارية : للمصنوعات المعدنية و تجرى بواسطة الطلاء بالألمنيوم او الطلاء بالكروم او التغطية بالكروم او النتردة. و تخلق طبقة واقية تحمي المعدن الداخلي من الصدأ.
التغطية بطريقة النثر : و تتلخص في نثر المعدن المصهور بواسطة الهواء المضغوط من جهاز خاص (يسمة المذرر اي يسبب التذرية لدقائق المعدن المنصهر) على سطح المعدن الاساسي الذي ينظف قبل عملية الرش. و يغذى الجهاز بالمعدن على شكل سلك يصهر بلهب غازي او بقوس كهربائي ,او يغذى على شكل مسحوق. و تكون التغطية بهذه الطريقة مسامية و هي لذا اقل جودة من التغطية الجلفانية. و يغطى بهذه الطريقة صناعيا الصلب- بالزنك و الكادميوم و سبائكهما.
التغطية بطريقة ضغط طبقة واقية: و تتلخص في ايجاد طبقة على المعدن من معدن آخر يكون غلافا متينا واقيا. و عادة يغطى الحديد بالنحاس الغير قابل للصدأ.

-الوقاية بالتغطية غير المعدنية :
اي بطلاء سطح الجزء المعدني بالطلاء او الدهانات البلاستيكية او العضوية و تستعمل على نطاق واسع نظرا لكونها في متناول اليد و لبساطتها. و اكثر انواع الطلاء انتشارا طلاء الزيت و الميناء و الكلاكيه. و عيوب التغطية بالطلاء هو تشقق طبقة الطلاء و تمريرها للرطوبة.

- الوقاية الكهربائية :
و تستعمل في نطاق واسع لحماية الخزانات و الانابيب (انابيب النفط او الغاز) و الجسور الحديدية و و ايضا عن انواع الفولاذ عن معاملتها حراريا في حمامات ملحية.
و تتلخص الوقاية الكهربائية في ان الجزء الذي تراد وقايته يوصل الى القطب السالب – مهبط – بشبكه بتيار مستمر يغذى من مولد او بطارية و توصل بالمصعد صفيحة حديدة او قطع رصاص تستهلك من وقت لاخر.

- الوقاية بالمعدن الواقي :
و تتلخص في ان المنشأة توصل بقطعة من المعدن او السبيكة (الواقي) ذى جهد كهربائي سالب اعلى في الوسط الذي توجد به من جهد المنشأة المراد و قايتها. الواقي سيصبح مصعد و انه يتآكل في حين تحفظ المنشأة التي ستصبح مهبطا من التآكل. و تستعمل هذه الطريقة في حماية السفن و المنشآت التي تعمل في ماء البحر و مواسير الماء الموضوع في التربة و الجزء السفلي من السفن و الطائرات المائية و الطلمبات و غيرها.



بالتوفيق


----------

